# SpeedFan showing 127C on AUX Temp!!!



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

CAn anyone tell me where the AUX temp sensor is located because this temp is off the charts?????:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

That's a misreading - the program can't find a sensor. Have you tried *SensorsView*?


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

eneles said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's a misreading - the program can't find a sensor. Have you tried *SensorsView*?



No I will give it a whirl!


----------

